# baby Gaviscon



## 4hope (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi my 2 week old has been started on baby Gaviscon for silent reflux she is prescribed half a sachet but when I mix the powder it seems runny and I've halved the volume of water so its difficult to give to my baby can I give it in less water 
Thanks


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Is your baby breast fed or bottle fed?


----------



## 4hope (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi sorry she is breast fed


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

One individual sachet should be mixed with 5 ml water to a smooth paste and then mixed with another 2 teaspoons of water.


----------



## 4hope (Nov 20, 2012)

Ok thanks


----------

